# Training plans for the week of October 16-22



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here we go...

*Breeze*: Marks over 75 yds. Focus on steadiness on line. Begin some simple doubles at 180 degrees apart. Also for field, start simple mini pile work. Then move on to agility with teaching the right side heeling, tight turns and stationary rear cross (not sure what its called when you stand behind them while they are on a sit stay, and when you move to the other side, they turn their head and you release them).

*Dooley:* Three handed casting, the three legged pattern blind, long marks, basic doubles, and always hold with pressure on the bumper. For obedience, we are going to work on stand stay using a method I learned at training the other day. Teach him to stand on his name. Condition him that I say stand, I give him food, then say his name, and throw the cookie back and to his left, then again throwing his food back and to the right. Then when I say ""Dooley-Stand-Stay, he should expect to plant his feet. This is the same theory I used for the drop on recall, throw food behind them at the signal so they stop forward motion. Finally I am going to start the broad jump and work on some retrieve on flat and high. For years, I have been sending Dooley for the ROF on his name (like in field). Well I found out at training that that would be a NQ :doh:. I guess their name cannot be the command. On both ROF & ROH concentrate on a good hold and fronts.

Finally *Tag: *Sit stays, two bumper retrieves progressing to marks thrown by DH or my winger. Short hold command with gloved hand in mouth. Start heeling on right side. Continue Janice Gunn's sit/stand/down and walk back exercises.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy's heat is over and I'm allowed back in obedience class this week.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> *Breeze*: Marks over 75 yds. Focus on steadiness on line. Begin some simple doubles at 180 degrees apart. Also for field, start simple mini pile work. Then move on to agility with teaching the right side heeling, tight turns and stationary rear cross (not sure what its called when you stand behind them while they are on a sit stay, and when you move to the other side, they turn their head and you release them).
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a good plan, Good luck!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, this week is a big week for Riot. Its force fetch week!!!! I'm on fall break and spending the week with my parents in Charlotte, NC. I'm not going to lie, I am a little nervous about FF. I know he will be fine. He responded really well to pressure from the e-collar. And I have a really good friend helping me, so I know I am in good hands. I have the whole week off from everything, even my hubby (haha! Love him but...). Hopefully we will also get some more exposure to birds. I know my friend has some in the freezer. I am also hoping that she will look at how we are doing with 3 handed casting. I think his progress is really good, but I don't know much  We will also probably get to try out some long land marks and some shorter water marks. And I will get to watch her run her dogs, which is always a learning experience for me. My friend also said that she has some group training set up at some point, so I am going to eagerly tag along, throw bumpers/ducks, and hopefully set up a puppy mark for Riot. Back when I was doing obedience with my mutt, I trained a lot with Connie Cleveland, and I am hoping to get down to see her this week as well. She saw Ri as a puppy and wants to see how we are doing. 

::sigh:: Thinking of all this good stuff coming up this week makes me want to move back to Charlotte where I have all my doggy friends...

I'll keep you all updated on his progress!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Last week we hit a snag. 

After a 10 day lay off we went to big group training day. Usually it is with the trainer but due to circumstances beyond his control was not able to attend. We do have experienced members of the group and so they did the set up and provided training support. 
I started by going to the back of the property to do our lining drills. I thought that this would be a good way to drain some of Winter's energy since she was higher than a kite. Also, to get the us working together before we did the setup of the day.
Well, the lining drills were a mess, she didn't want to settle and sit next to me. I had no goes and she never no goes. Some of her lines were good but some were horrible. I finally shortened the distance to get success. We moved over to the setup which was big water singles and she pretty much nailed them. I ran a land blind, again a no go, but we did get it done. I wasn't sure what to make of the struggle and kind of chalked it up to the lay off.
Friday we went down and trained with the Pro. We did land doubles first. Winter still sees singles so we are working on getting her to swing with me. (Maybe you can run to many singles  ). Then we ran 2 different land blind set ups. The first one, she did not want to settle, or sat behind me, and again no goes. Once I could get her kicked off,she took every whistle. Reran that blind, still does not want to sit, no goes, then once she gets kicked off, lines the blind. Blind two was pretty much the same thing.
So questions start from Andy. How long have the no goes been going on? Just since Wednesday. Have you gotten into any big blind fights with her. No, she take every cast and always tries. Is she no going in water. No. There were a few other questions that I can't remember.
I say that I wondered on Wednesday if it was just from the 10 day layoff, but now ????

Andy's thought is, or at least my interpretation of it is, since August, Winter has been moving though concepts really fast and she has hit a wall. The plan is to back up to where she is comfortable and build back from there. I'm to stop all water blind work with her. We will go back to running simple, flat field, marked with a stake, 70 yard land blinds. I will walk up to the line, get a sit, and kick her off. I will correct for no goes. I will probably do this for a couple of weeks before we start forward again. We can run marks.

So today we met up with a few friends to train. We ran water singles and doubles. Then I set out 2, 70 yard land blinds, 180 degrees apart in a flat featureless field. I started by throwing a couple of fun bumpers, walked up to the line, had her sit, and as she was sitting down said are you ready? She looked up for an instant and then looked out. I immediately sent her "back" and out she ran, about halfway there she spotted the stake and raced to it. She did each blind twice. I would sit her, ask are you ready, and send. She went every time with straight as an arrow lines. It was so nice to see. Hopefully the plan is working.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Wrap up swimby on Tuesday, then on to pattern blinds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Holly, that seems to happen a lot. It's why I've made the comment that sometimes we seem to go back 1 step for every 2 forward, and sometimes back 2 for every 1 forward!! Be patient with her, she'll get back up to speed in no time at all.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Holly, I think you are in the hands of a FANTASTIC trainer. WOW lucky you! I love reading your posts.
Has Winter had force from the side (i.e. heel-nick-heel)? Just curious.
Do you always preface sending her on a blind with "are you ready?" or is this something new? Do you usually say something else like "deadbird" instead?
Dogs do tend to get buggy when you say certain keywords. I think your trainer is having you handle this superbly.
My only advice would be, if before you find that Winter is totally over this (although, I will guess that you will see this occasionally throughout her career....they ALL have consistent quirks) -- rather than getting several no-goes and in essence "practicing" the no-goes, you can avoid it by sitting her in front of you and getting the blind started by sending her on a back cast. It IS avoiding the situation but it's an escape valve.....


We went out with the group yesterday and had a real mixed bag training session. Our first setup I ran Slater on first, and it was WAY over his head. I tried dumbing it down but it was still too much. Later on we ended up going to the big House Pond (which is now gator-free), doing a long simple single 100 yard swim, and two long blinds across the water....Slater did MUCH better and I thought that was productive. 
So back to the morning setup....When I stepped up with Fisher, it was a hunt-test setup so short marks, we did the middle/long bird as a single then threw the triple, which the first two birds were VERY short, like 35 yards. Coming back from the first one I thought he looked a little off, but the ground is very uneven and up a hill so I figured that was it. He came back with the 2nd short bird and I KNEW he was lame. I quit and walked off the line and walked him back in the field, at first I thought it was a back leg but the more I walked him I am now thinking he somehow threw out his back. I have no idea how, he didn't do anything weird that I saw. He walks fine, sits, stands, lays down normally, can jump in the crate or on the bed, was laying frog-dog and rolling on his back on his bumper like normal, but he cannot trot. He roaches his back and breaks into some funky kinda amble when he tries to trot. SIGH. Last night I iced his back and he does seem to be better this morning. He actually trotted this morning, was stiff but not as bad as yesterday. Dammit, this sucks. Getting old sucks.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Fishy. Sending healing thoughts to him.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have today off so I plan on going over to a big filed near me and setting up the wagon wheel and try it. I have not done with him but thought about and decided to give it a go. we will do some longer runs while we are there. Jige is running super long marks now and his drive is building. I also paln on working his obedience this week. Heel, sit and stays. we are going to be going to rally in a few weeks so I need to get him up to snuff.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hope Fishy feels better really soon Anney. 

This week... um...

Today - Gabby has agility class tonight, plan to do some agility drills today in the back yard just to get her back on track. Teddi I plan to take for a walk. She stayed home from the trial so she has not been exercised since Thursday. 

Tuesday - Gabby has weaves class. Hope to get to the park in the AM for some whistle sit work and FTP. Teddi will work on her obedience homework. 

Wednesday - no obedience class, the trainer has a match to attend. Plan to work both Teddi and Gabby on their obedience home work. 

Thursday - Training with the trainer day! Might be our last Thursday and November weekends are booked until the weekend after Thanksgiving already. So I really want to go. Praying for no rain. 

Friday - agility training with Gabby, probably more obedience work with Teddi. 

Saturday - Going to an agility trial with a friend. Maybe after she will throw some bumpers for Quinn and Gabby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, poor Fisher. I hope he's okay. Do you think maybe the sprain wasn't healed right, he was favoring it, and it caused him to throw something else out of whack?
Sending healing thoughts....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> So back to the morning setup....When I stepped up with Fisher, it was a hunt-test setup so short marks, we did the middle/long bird as a single then threw the triple, which the first two birds were VERY short, like 35 yards. Coming back from the first one I thought he looked a little off, but the ground is very uneven and up a hill so I figured that was it. He came back with the 2nd short bird and I KNEW he was lame. I quit and walked off the line and walked him back in the field, at first I thought it was a back leg but the more I walked him I am now thinking he somehow threw out his back. I have no idea how, he didn't do anything weird that I saw. He walks fine, sits, stands, lays down normally, can jump in the crate or on the bed, was laying frog-dog and rolling on his back on his bumper like normal, but he cannot trot. He roaches his back and breaks into some funky kinda amble when he tries to trot. SIGH. Last night I iced his back and he does seem to be better this morning. He actually trotted this morning, was stiff but not as bad as yesterday. Dammit, this sucks. Getting old sucks.


Have you got a canine chiro nearby? I am not normally big on it, but it does seem to be helpful for this sort of thing. Win got out of alignment as a result of a small car accident a few years back and it got the resultant hitch and slight roach out of his gait.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Holly, I think you are in the hands of a FANTASTIC trainer. WOW lucky you! I love reading your posts.
> Has Winter had force from the side (i.e. heel-nick-heel)? Just curious.
> Do you always preface sending her on a blind with "are you ready?" or is this something new? Do you usually say something else like "deadbird" instead?
> Dogs do tend to get buggy when you say certain keywords. I think your trainer is having you handle this superbly.
> My only advice would be, if before you find that Winter is totally over this (although, I will guess that you will see this occasionally throughout her career....they ALL have consistent quirks) -- rather than getting several no-goes and in essence "practicing" the no-goes, you can avoid it by sitting her in front of you and getting the blind started by sending her on a back cast. It IS avoiding the situation but it's an escape valve.....


Yes, Winter has been forced from side. Andy reminded me that timing is everything here, immediate, heel,nick,heel get my sit before I send or repeat. 
Thanks for the remote send idea. Multiple no goes freak me out and that would be a good release valve. I would probably use it to get a good ending and then quit until Andy could get a look at us. 
I had seen this behavior before, but in a much ramped up form that also included her trying to climb me. At that time, Andy too said we would see it again. He really is not to worried at this point, and thought that back tracking was the answer. He thought we were about due for a back slide. She has been moving so fast that the training group has been calling her Winter the Wonder Dog. I also have been instructed by Andy to not be worried about lining her up so much, "you are taking to much time get her running". I had been trying out "dead bird but that seems to feed into the bugging. "Are you ready" seems to get a quick look up at me then looking out and ready to go.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Have you got a canine chiro nearby? I am not normally big on it, but it does seem to be helpful for this sort of thing. Win got out of alignment as a result of a small car accident a few years back and it got the resultant hitch and slight roach out of his gait.


No, there was a good one in Ocala I took him to twice, but she moved, now my friends who have horses have a new guy that works on horses and they love him, but he doesn't do chiro for dogs so not sure if I trust him. A friend of mine in Tallahassee takes her guys to a good chiro up there but it's a few hours away. I may take him anyways.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> Yes, Winter has been forced from side. Andy reminded me that timing is everything here, immediate, heel,nick,heel get my sit before I send or repeat.
> Thanks for the remote send idea. Multiple no goes freak me out and that would be a good release valve. I would probably use it to get a good ending and then quit until Andy could get a look at us.
> I had seen this behavior before, but in a much ramped up form that also included her trying to climb me. At that time, Andy too said we would see it again. He really is not to worried at this point, and thought that back tracking was the answer. He thought we were about due for a back slide. She has been moving so fast that the training group has been calling her Winter the Wonder Dog. I also have been instructed by Andy to not be worried about lining her up so much, "you are taking to much time get her running". I had been trying out "dead bird but that seems to feed into the bugging. "Are you ready" seems to get a quick look up at me then looking out and ready to go.


Might try this on blinds. I front sit on the way back from marks with SIT, DROP, DEAD BIRD. l receive him behind the line and walk him up to the line, lined where I want him to go. Less fiddling around with him on the line and soon as he is focused he is sent. If it is only a blind you are running you might try lining her as you walk to the line. When I say lining her you are walking her in the position and direction you want her to go. So she is in position when you sit her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We had a good morning training this morning.
My training partner came out and we did a bunch of different things. 
First, we ran Tito on 3 cold blinds, each one about 100 yards. The first one he veered off line pretty badly when I sent him, and I called him back and re-sent him. He did the same thing, I called him back and re-sent him again. At this point I suspect he figured out that he wasn't going anywhere if it wasn't where I sent him, and on the third send (!) he headed straight out. Nailed the blind perfectly. The second one he nailed, the third one he did head straight out but got off line about 20 feet but took a nice sit whistle and angle back to the bird, so that was good.
After that we set up a difficult triple with a blind in between the marks for my partner's dog, and after he was done, I ran the 3 marks of the triple as singles for Tito. His marking was spot on this morning, I was quite pleased, especially since he's been off of training for 2 weeks. I didn't run the up the middle blind.
Set up and ran a bunch more singles, concentrating on long marks (150-225 yards) and having him run past the winger to get the bumper, since he's been pulling up and hunting in front of the winger due to us always angling it inward. That problem seems to be fixed. 
Next we ran a mark/blind combination, but it wasn't really a cold blind because I put the bird where it had been for the last cold blind he ran. He did real well with that, so another success.
My training partner is going to take us pheasant hunting, so we did some work with Tito being steady to shot. We tromped around in the field, letting him just run around. When he wasn't looking, my partner would shoot his starter's pistol and throw a bird. Tito had to sit as soon as the pistol went off. By the third time, he had it figured out and his butt hit the ground right away in anticipation of the bird. So yet another success.
I wish all training days could go this way!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great post! Man, I wish I could watch Tito run in person...He sounds like so much fun.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Yesterday I started out with Buffy doing a double with pheasants (dead). Next, we did a walkup---two of us walking our dogs, birds are thrown, dogs sit. Buffy honored while the working dog retrieved two birds. This was repeated with Buffy as the working dog this time. Our next task was a triple. Buffy is marking quite well and our quartering for birds on Saturday did not affect her work. We finished with some pattern blinds and called it day, well for about an hour because we headed off for obedience class.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when he's good he's very, very good, and when he's bad, he's horrid 




DNL2448 said:


> Great post! Man, I wish I could watch Tito run in person...He sounds like so much fun.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Might try this on blinds. I front sit on the way back from marks with SIT, DROP, DEAD BIRD. l receive him behind the line and walk him up to the line, lined where I want him to go. Less fiddling around with him on the line and soon as he is focused he is sent. If it is only a blind you are running you might try lining her as you walk to the line. When I say lining her you are walking her in the position and direction you want her to go. So she is in position when you sit her.



Oh I like this! I suspect that I have been spending to much time trying to get a better line. Again I can hear Andy's voice, " Your messing around too much get her running". I'm also trying not to loom over her which I notice I tend to do. 

I love the ideas I'm getting here. I need all of the tools I can get in my toolbox. Now if I can just remember to pull them out when needed.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> My training partner is going to take us pheasant hunting, so we did some work with Tito being steady to shot. We tromped around in the field, letting him just run around. When he wasn't looking, my partner would shoot his starter's pistol and throw a bird. Tito had to sit as soon as the pistol went off. By the third time, he had it figured out and his butt hit the ground right away in anticipation of the bird. So yet another success.
> I wish all training days could go this way!


HUNTING! Oh Tito you lucky dog!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Annie, 
How is Fisher today?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Might try this on blinds. I front sit on the way back from marks with SIT, DROP, DEAD BIRD. l receive him behind the line and walk him up to the line, lined where I want him to go. Less fiddling around with him on the line and soon as he is focused he is sent. If it is only a blind you are running you might try lining her as you walk to the line. When I say lining her you are walking her in the position and direction you want her to go. So she is in position when you sit her.


This is very good advice for a buggy or anxious dog. Fisher's a little hyper when it comes to angle entries in water blinds and I do this -- take a few steps in the direction, say sit and instantly send, NO fussing.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Fisher is doing MUCH better today. He is trotting around like normal and unless you knew he had been hurt you probably wouldn't notice anything. I've been icing his back the past three days and giving an aspirin.
Today I took him with me to train, he got to trot around with a bumper when I set up blinds for Slater, and again afterwards when we picked up. He's moving very well, and was beside himself when I was training Slater! 
Kristin did some doggy massage on his back and found a knotted muscle up over his ribcage, when she worked on it his skin would crinkle. 
I did find the name of a vet chiro and will call tomorrow. 
I'm relieved that he is doing so much better!

Slater had a good practice, I did two water blinds (he did very well), then met the other guys where they had set up a little land double and two blinds. Slater did very well on his marks, lined the first blind and took a few casts to the 2nd one. I have been setting things up too hard for him and he has lost some momentum, so I'm backing up and making them more straight forward. He also honored for Millie and was a good dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear that Fisher is doing better! As you know, he's been my inspiration all along for the things I've done with Tito.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's good to hear Fisher is working his kink out. Phew, I'll bet you are relieved.

Last night I had a super fun training with Doo. We started out with some hold exercises with both a bumper and a dumbbell. He is missing a pre-molar on both sides of his bottom jaw and he will roll the dumbbell back into that space instead of holding it up front. It's tough to convince him to keep it in the proper place. He is getting better. Anyway, back to the fun training. We did some stand stay work then on to go outs, concentrating on getting a nice turn on the sit. So what I did was went with him, made him turn straight then left him there and threw his ball tug toy for him to catch then it was dog party! Did this a few times and the light started to come on and he was turning and sitting better.

Tag was distracted today, that boy needs some concentration work. I need to get him some Where's Waldo books, but he would probably just eat them. Anyhew, we worked on stationary exercises and some heads up heeling on both sides when DH came out and I took the opportunity to trim his toenails. One didn't look like I got enough so clipped him again, and yes, quicked the poor boy. Bad dog mom! Then it was the rush to find the quick stop and by the time I got back to him it looked like there had been a massacre. Well that stopped our training. Note to self, have styptic powder at the ready when I do nails. I haven't quicked a dog in years, of course it has to be the puppy. 

Breeze got the day off.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yesterday I was BUSY with the dogs... today not so much. 

I took Belle just out for an easy walk. She looked really weird last week both in front and behind but this week she looks pretty good again. However I am trying not to over do with her. 

Teddi and I went out and did some obedience work. It is hard to work in my back yard, too wet and the other dogs annoy me. So I drove to the park and we worked in the parking lot. She did well even with distraction. She heels pretty good, we need to work on some of the other elements. 

Gabby and Quinn went to a different park to do some whistle sit work and FTP. The park I took Teddi to is attached to an elementary school, I do not like to do off leash work when school is in session. Both Quinn and Gabby did really well. Gabby has a bit of an 'issue' with the stick on the sit for the whistle sit. At first she was trying to avoid, but since I had planned to finish her up with obedience work, I had treats in my pocket. I gave her just a couple when she did really good sits with the pressure, and that seemed to stop the avoidance. She started to understand she was doing right and I am not 'punishing' her. Just applying pressure. She got very good. FTP for both Quinn and Gabby was a snap. Kind of hoped Gabby would pop again so I could work on getting through that. She did that last week at Darrin's. Glad he showed me what to do. After I did some obedience work with Gabby in the parking lot before we went home. She needs to work on not pacing. That is a LOT of work for me. We did ok. 

Came home set up a weave exercise for Quinn for entries. She did well. Then we had weave class with Gabby in the evening. Had some time before class I worked on Gabby's contacts some more. Still having difficulty with her down A frame contacts, she is not stopping but she is hitting them. Then in weave class she was a star. This was the first time we closed the channel weaves at all, they are still open. She weaved like she had been doing it for YEARS. She already weaves better than Belle ever did. I was one tired puppy last night. My dogs were happy too. 

Today it is miserable out, I am not doing a darn thing.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> This is very good advice for a buggy or anxious dog. Fisher's a little hyper when it comes to angle entries in water blinds and I do this -- take a few steps in the direction, say sit and instantly send, NO fussing.


It also breaks the dogs concentration and helps with delayed multiples with blinds in between picking up the marks. You are also telling them this a blind not a mark and they are about to run one. Helps with the suction of a mark already down in the field. More focus on you and running the blind.
IMHO


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we had our agility private lesson today (1/2 hour), but didn't do diddly squat else, since it's cold, windy, and raining and I am a fair weather trainer!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like most  of us are having a good training week. Riot and I are on our way with FF. Our issue with him is going to be his "non-reaction." The first few times, we pinched and nothing. At the beginning, I need to see him react so that I know when to put the dumbbell in his mouth. So we just had to figure out the level of pinch that would bother him enough. He is progressing moderately, and I've gotten a few little reaches out of him. We are working really short session, less than 5 minutes, a few times a day. Tomorrow I am hoping to get him reaching more often. 

I also have been working on a little bit of obedience with him. My friend heeled him around for me (and watched me heel him). She thinks he will be awesome. He's doing really well, I just have to get off my hinny and train!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

No session with the trainer today. The weather is AWFUL. I am bummed. Oh well. I have an appointment next Thursday I can't really get out of so I can't go then either BUT... I don't have agility on Tuesday because the Malamute specialty agility trial is being held at our facility. So I can go up and train on TUESDAY!!!!! Yipppeeee. Next week too he will start teaching on Saturday's so now Art can go train Quinn. Not next Sat but we can start planning those in there.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I think Riot is brilliant!! haha! We did a session of FF last night and just now. He did the first 4 fetches today perfectly, reaching and everything. I've started angling toward the ground. Thankfully, I still got in some pinches when he was lolly gagging a bit, but he responded correctly without freaking out. It looks like he figuring out how to beat the correction and how to turn it off. And those are the two things that I look for. So things are going very well! woohooo!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go, Riot! 

I am thinking Tag is going to be a handfull when we start...At least I will have my 6 weeks of recovery to watch the DVDs and read the books again to have it fresh in my mind.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We had our training with Dan today. 
The weather was horrible. It was 40 degrees out, winds out of the north howling at 25 mph, gusting to 40 mph, and light rain/drizzle. But since we missed last week, I didn't want to miss this week as well.
Started out in a new field (he must have an endless supply of fields) with 3 cold blinds in moderate cover, with dead birds. Tito did *ok*. The first one he got off track a bit, and then offered up a cast refusal. Once we worked thru that, he did better on the second one, and the third one he pretty much lined. So that wasn't too bad. Finally, he set up another cold blind that had Tito running with the wind as a strong crosswind. 
The Tito Monster headed out and we thought he might actually see the orange tape, he lined it so well, even though it was about 120 yards away. Impressive, given the cross wind, which Dan said he just "shouldered the wind" (whatever that means). But he charged right past it, so apparently he did NOT see it. Whistle sit, come in whistle, and he picked it right up. 
One thing we were extremely pleased about is that the 4th blind required a really tight angle entry into the cover, and right next to the cover was a mowed "street". The blind was only about 6 feet into the cover, off the mowed area. This required him to run 125 yards thru cover with mowed grass only 6 feet away, OR to cheat the cover and run the mowed area. He didn't even think about running the mowed area, just plunged right into the cover and ran it all the way out and back. So that made us both quite happy. 
Next we did several marks of various lengths, all singles. Dan likes to balance blinds with marks. After about 6 marks or so, he had me heel Tito around behind the truck so he couldn't see what was going on, while he went out and planted another cold blind just to be sure he would do the blind right after a bunch of marks, and he did. Did a rather good job on it, too!
Now for the fun. 
We did a bit of steadiness work. Dan took a live pheasant, shackled it, pulled some flight feathers, and whipped it around in front of Tito. Tossed it about 20 feet away, and the T-man had to keep his arse on the ground until sent. Did this a few times, and we were pleased that he was plenty steady.
Then Dan started teaching Tito to change directions on a 2-toot whistle while quartering. He planted a few shackled pheasants, and had Tito hunt them up. This was a very rough introduction to it, and I'm not sure if Tito actually figured out what was going on (the 2 whistle thing). Anyway.
The grand finale, he planted a bird, had Tito flush it (HE WAS STEADY TO FLUSH AND SHOT!!!) and then shot it for him. Tito sat until sent, and then went and retrieved it. It was breathtaking. Dan even whipped out his phone and took a photo of Tito coming back, proud as could be, with his injured (but alive) pheasant. 
By now we were all half frozen, except Tito, who just loves this kind of weather. He would have continued for a few more hours if I had let him!
I am so sad that our training season is rapidly drawing to a close.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We had a nice short training session tonight but in a new place. One of our little training buddies near the east coast has procured use of a VERY LARGE cattle ranch near Green Cove Springs. It is immense. We trained at a small pond there a few times over the summer but today we went further back on the property. It was gorgeous. There was a huge pond (they said 200 acres) but a built-up road/dike on one end, on the other side of the road was a smaller pond that we trained in. It was hard to find something interesting to do without getting cheaty (not something I'm ready to tackle with Slater) but we managed. First we did a water blind across the pond, about 70 yards, with a steep entry. Slater did a good job, casting wasn't great in the water but we need to go back and sharpen up with some drills.
We did two marks on the other side of the pond, one a long swim straight across, another was a walk-up toward the shore, where the shore dropped off with a lot of high cover. We threw the bumper straight out in the water in front of the dog but with so much cover the dog didn't see it until they got into the water. Cool mark, dogs liked it. Finished up with a simple land blind. Everyone did well. It was only 56 degrees when we finished!!!!!!!! WOOHOO


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tonight I worked Dooley on ROF and ROH then some off leash heeling out in the yard. Just for fun, I sent him for a go out (we are not nearly polished on this yet) when I said "sit" he did the fastest, straightest turn and sit I have ever seen! Needless to say, we had big dog party!!!!

Tag worked on walking with his head up, dang the sniffing is going to be the death of me! Then we did sit stays and recalls. He such a cutie, he can _almost_ get away with being bad, but not quite.

Breeze did some agility positioning and following the hand exercises. Then we did a couple jumps, (it is after dark so we are working in the shop) and some dumbbell work and "sight blinds" (if you can call 3 bumpers 10' away on a cement floor a sight blind). Finally did some stays and recalls. Her stays were real good, comes, not so good, cuz I had said stay. So have to work on stickyness on recalls.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so jealous of people who can continue to train after next month that I am positively GREEN.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Barb, you should move south! Maybe Georgia, right between me and Anney...

Riot and I had a great time training today! He is rocking it out on FF. Seriously. I just did a session with him and I could barely get a chance to pinch him at all! We are already working with the dumbbell on the ground because I was hoping making it harder would give me a chance to correct at least a few times. What a goober. 

Anyway, this morning we went to a property that my friend trains at all the time. I threw the poison bird for her two dogs running blinds, and then we worked with Ri. Joanna had brought two ducks that we got Riot excited about. Then we did four looooonnnngggg marks. Riot nailed them! I think they were about 100-125 yds. Also, it was in cover, which we haven't done much of. And with ducks, not white bumpers, AND we did two across a ditch. He seemed to get tripped up at first, ran down the edge of the ditch a bit, but still got the mark. Afterward, Joanna said "wow, he has more drive than I thought he did."  What a boy!! We even started talking a bit about moving him onto FTP and then the T since I have been working on 3 handed casting for a while. I'm going to do at least one or two more sessions of 3 handed to make sure we are solid. And of course continue with FF. 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Today we had a really fun training session. My parents are "visiting" (that is a laugh -- they sold their house in September and are living with me until they buy a house in FL)....anyways I took Mom out to Williston a few weeks ago but it was raining, so she asked if we could take the dogs today since the weather is **absolutely** perfect. Sunny and a high of 71! Wow. Anyways there was no good way to leave one of them home so I took the crates out and all three (Fisher, Slater, & Harvin....Harvin is their dog who is Fisher x Brooke, almost 3 yrs old). We met Kristin out at the house pond and had a great little training session. Set up 3 blinds across the pond (shortest one 50 yards, longest one 110 yards), and ran all three blind running dogs, Fisher, Slater & Sophie. All did great, Fisher was crazy dog after being rested a week. The funniest thing happened on Slater's last blind, was 100 yards across the water and right after I sent him a freakin COW walked right over and parked itself directly in front of the blind, right on the shore of the pond. Holy crap. So I let Slater get a little bit left of the blind (downwind) hoping he wouldn't get spooked by the cow. Well it took some handling but he finally winded the bumper and hauled azz to it, grabbed a bumpy and literally had to run AROUND the cow to jump in the water!!! He was completely unphased by the cow! GO PUPPY!!!!
I asked Mom if she wanted Harvin to swim. He has fetched bumpers a handful of times but none in the water. I made them easy (maybe 25 yard swims) but he did GREAT, and Mom did really good handling him too. He did maybe 5 water retrieves, including several through thick cover, one where the bumper landed on an island, and the last one I flung out there about 40 yards and he got it no problem. I threw the last one on land so he could dry off, he has never done a mark with any sort of cover but I was so impressed, he stayed right in the area and hunted it up just perfect. I couldn't believe it! After Harvin we through marks for Kristin's pup and Harvin was about dragging mom back to do more. So needless to say, they are invited back to train next time! Fun day for all.
I heard from Jim (marshmop) and Marlo made it to the 4th series of the Qual at North FL FT today in Tallahassee, and went out on the last bird of the water triple. I know Jim was disappointed to get that close and have to pick up, but I'm proud of him and Marlo for making it that far, there are so few people there that are amateurs and train their dogs themselves at that level. Since Fisher's back is feeling good we plan to run with them at next weekend's trial in Williston.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Marie, when is Riot's hip check? Is that coming up soon?
Sounds like everyone is having a great week! Glad to hear Fishie is feeling better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Anney, do I read that right, you've got Fisher entered in a field trial next weekend?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Anney, do I read that right, you've got Fisher entered in a field trial next weekend?


That's the way I took it...Have super fun and good luck Anney and Fisher!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Marie, when is Riot's hip check? Is that coming up soon?
> Sounds like everyone is having a great week! Glad to hear Fishie is feeling better.


Hip check is on Tuesday. Can't wait to get it over with and find out what the vet thinks. I will definitely keep you all updated. Fingers crossed for a good report. 

It looks like Anney is running new weekend! I checked on entryexpress and they are entered! I love seeing amateur trainers running their own dogs and doing well. Gives me hope that one day I will be able to do the same thing.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Anney, have you talked your Mom into a JH title for Harvin yet? 
Glad to hear that Fisher is feeling better.
I guess running field trials is one way to get your heart rate up. Holy Cow, my knees wobbled running JH. Best Wishes!

This week we have been running marks and working our baby blinds. So far NO, no goes. Yea Winter! 

WooHoo, Jim and Marlo!


----------

